# Migrate to Canada



## eliejtawil (May 16, 2014)

Dear All,

I want to migrate to Canada and i would like to know about the process and how to apply if possible.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

Citizenship and Immigration Canada

Read everything on here, it has all the information you need.


----------



## eliejtawil (May 16, 2014)

Thank you for replying, i would i like to ask some questions: do my work experience has to be after i got my bs degree or it is not necessary? In addition to that i haven't searched about Montreal is it inside or outside quebec?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Montreal is within Quebec.


----------



## Dinosaur (Mar 28, 2014)

As far as I know, work experience is work experience. Before or after your degree makes no difference.


----------



## luzbishop (May 3, 2014)

I think you want to tell here Work experience make different within any degree ?

But i think if you have not any degree then how can you make Experience ?


----------

